# North Carolina Herf



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Any intrest in putting togther a N.C. herf in the Winston Salem, Greensboro area? Some pretty good shops and bars to go to. RJT


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hopefully this time next year I will be living down there. I will be doing a scouting trip in the next couple of months to Western, NC. But no trip to NC would be complete without a stop at JR. If you get a big Herf going, I can see if I can time my trip to it.


----------



## maccarlo (Nov 15, 2005)

I would try to go I live in Cary..


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

I would be interested. That would be a couple of hours away, but I'm sure it would be worth the ride.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Rocky Mount here... 

Raleigh is 1:00 hour west, GSO about 1:45, Winston about 2:30.

HERF sounds like an excuse to smoke cigars and go for a bike ride. Sounds good if it isn't snowing.


----------

